# RIP Cracker, the best Leo a Girl could have.



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Although you were a useless hunter, you were a star.

Your struggles, and triumphs were what made us all love you. You were our first Reptile, and you started a massive addiction to Leopard Geckos, and fuelled my love for Herpetology. It's because of you I have studied and and passed my course and passed with a Distinction. It's because of you I will make it, and do what ever it takes to show others how amazing reptiles are, and it's because of you I can help others to give their own reptiles a better life.

I blame myself for your death, but I hope you are at peace now, and may you watch over us and your fellow Leo's in the Lello household.



















Rest In Peace my darling <3


----------

